# durso standpipe question



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok so in the pictures should the red line i drew be in the same spot if i want the water level to stay the same? the last pic is just to show the whole setup.

oh. another thing i forgot to add is that the water level sits about 1/2 inch above the pipes.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

i'm pretty sure i'm right but just looking for reassurance.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

as long as it all works and your filter is not sutting off or you are losing sipion your good i would keep it just like you got it i would leave the water level were it is that line is a little low plus your filter is gonna run were it wants to in the tank even if you lower the level in the sump its still gonna be the same in the tank


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

the way it is now is kinda like a siphon, but it doesnt get sucked up and then back down. it straight up just falls down into the filter.
new question... is there any reason that this design will not work? ill add a new pic to specify. the design is mostly to cut down on noise, and so i dont run the risk of the foam on top clogging up and overflowing my tank.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Riley said:


> the way it is now is kinda like a siphon, but it doesnt get sucked up and then back down. it straight up just falls down into the filter.
> new question... is there any reason that this design will not work? ill add a new pic to specify. the design is mostly to cut down on noise, and so i dont run the risk of the foam on top clogging up and overflowing my tank.


The water being 1/2 inch above your standpipes means you are pumping water into the tank too fast. The top of the pipe should determine the height of the water in your tank. With the new design, the water will siphon down to the lowest point on the opening of the U so you've just made your standpipe about in inch shorter. Due to the fact you are running straight pipes into your sump, this design will be totally empty of water/full of air when your power goes off. When power goes back on, I'm not sure if the water will start flowing down that pipe against the air trapped in that U. At the very least it will raise above the level of the U before it has enough pressure to start pushing air down the tube to begin flowing.

Noise is a definite problem with tanks set up like yours. Before I go any further, is the noise from water falling into your filter, is it from the water getting sucked into your standpipe or is it a flusshing noise like a toilet?


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> the way it is now is kinda like a siphon, but it doesnt get sucked up and then back down. it straight up just falls down into the filter.
> new question... is there any reason that this design will not work? ill add a new pic to specify. the design is mostly to cut down on noise, and so i dont run the risk of the foam on top clogging up and overflowing my tank.


The water being 1/2 inch above your standpipes means you are pumping water into the tank too fast. The top of the pipe should determine the height of the water in your tank. With the new design, the water will siphon down to the lowest point on the opening of the U so you've just made your standpipe about in inch shorter. Due to the fact you are running straight pipes into your sump, this design will be totally empty of water/full of air when your power goes off. When power goes back on, I'm not sure if the water will start flowing down that pipe against the air trapped in that U. At the very least it will raise above the level of the U before it has enough pressure to start pushing air down the tube to begin flowing.

Noise is a definite problem with tanks set up like yours. Before I go any further, is the noise from water falling into your filter, is it from the water getting sucked into your standpipe or is it a flusshing noise like a toilet?
[/quote]
most definately a flushing noise like a toilet. the pressure of the air in the u wont be a problem because the pipes arent under the water in the sump so the air should move out pretty quickly and not hold pressure against the water.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If that U fitting has a large enough diameter it should handle a wide range of pump flow rates from the sump before it becomes submerged. The water level might have to be above the top of the U tube by a certain amount before you have an actual siphon going and not open channel flow. An actual siphon will rapidly empty your tank and fill your sump so I guess it would be good to know the volume of the tank above the U tube and how much that would bring the sump level to when it empties. You want to keep it draining by channel flow to keep the water level consistant.

It appears to be a pretty clever design to muffle the noise.

You should have something wide at the base of the stand pipes to handle any tork your arm can cause by accidentally bumping it while cleaning or you can have a disaster on your hands if it leaks from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

shanker said:


> If that U fitting has a large enough diameter it should handle a wide range of pump flow rates from the sump before it becomes submerged. The water level might have to be above the top of the U tube by a certain amount before you have an actual siphon going and not open channel flow. An actual siphon will rapidly empty your tank and fill your sump so I guess it would be good to know the volume of the tank above the U tube and how much that would bring the sump level to when it empties. You want to keep it draining by channel flow to keep the water level consistant.
> 
> It appears to be a pretty clever design to muffle the noise.
> 
> You should have something wide at the base of the stand pipes to handle any tork your arm can cause by accidentally bumping it while cleaning or you can have a disaster on your hands if it leaks from the bottom of the tank.


the flow rate falling down the tubes is about 700gph, but dont forget that there are two of them and they are actually bigger than the ones in the last picture ( i just threw that one together for the picture ). the tubes on the tank handle the flow perfectly at the moment so i can't see why adding a bend in the tube will hinder the flow at all. it's not possible for the tubes to empty my tank because as soon as the water falls below the top of the tube it will stop, and that only raises the water in the sump by 1.5 inches.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Riley, would you do me a favor? Go to your first post and hit "edit". When the HTML tags for your pictures show up go to every place where there is a ][ and put a space between them and hit enter. It will make your pictures stack instead of being side by side and will fix this thread so you don't have to scroll sideways for a mile to read it. I have some ideas on how to fix your setup but I get a headache trying to read this.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

there aha i guess i added all the them twice. no more headaches!


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump again... i need suggestions by this weekend because i'm going to take my p's out and have them live in a rubbermaid for a couple days with a filter from my 55 while i do the tank construction and reseal a spot on the tank.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

the consept of a "durso standpipe" is having a vent hole to break the siphon pressure and eliminate the gurgling noise... give me about two minutes and i will post a vid of my standpipe i made for another member to help with what i am trying to tell you... most durso standpipes use a T instead of the first 90 you have and using a plug that you can drill to adjust the air intake, too much and you get the noise, little you get backup in your drain... the most important thing about getting these to work is having the internal (in tank) overflow fittings and pipe larger than your drain, so if your drain is 1.5" use 2" pipe in your overflow inside your tank... they make adapter fittings for under 2$ so you can increase the size just after the bulkhead 
you can find more info here, and i will get that vid
durso plans

heres my compact version for my overflow box, sorry my voice is raspy, i was sick when i made this for the other member... if you have any questions drop me a pm
http://i46.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid46.photobucket.com/albums/f118/Skunkbudfour20/Jan112008-VID00008.flv


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Informative.
I dont know a thing about this but now i do.
How about some pics/vids of your tanks now that you teased us.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Informative.
> I dont know a thing about this but now i do.
> How about some pics/vids of your tanks now that you teased us.


sorry it has taken so long for a reply but... heres one, and you can look for the topic i will be creating in the saltwater forum containing more pics and what this is all about


----------

